# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Soy nuevo

## ben-amar Jr

Hola, soy nuevo y mi padre es Ben-Amar, que se llama Angel.
Este año he visto el pantano de Iznajar 2 veces y estaba lleno. :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno desde Guadalajara, te doy la bienvenida al foro, que tú padre conoce bien!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bienvenido ben-amar Jr, tu padre y yo ya nos conocemos bien jejejeje :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola, soy nuevo y mi padre es Ben-Amar, que se llama Angel.
> Este año he visto el pantano de Iznajar 2 veces y estaba lleno.



Hola Ben-amar-ito, bienvenido al foro  :Big Grin: 

Guarda bien las imagenes en la retina (y en las fotos) de Iznajar lleno, este año ha sido escepcional y es posible que tarde en repetirse.
Espero que disfrutes entre nosotros y que ames tanto como tu padre los embalses y lo que conlleva,
salu2  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

muchas gracias x darme la bienvenida y que cuando pueda me metere en la pag mas molona del mundo, embalse.net

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola, soy nuevo y mi padre es Ben-Amar, que se llama Angel.
> Este año he visto el pantano de Iznajar 2 veces y estaba lleno.



Bienvenido al foro ben-amar Jr, es un orgullo tenerte entre nosotros :Smile: 
Espero que disfrutes mucho y seguro que también tienes mucho que aportar.

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola *Ben-amar-ito*, bienvenido al foro


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bienvenido al foro  :Smile:  :Wink: , es un orgullo teneros a los dos ben-amar  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Acomódate como en casa  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Jajajaja 
> 
> Bienvenido al foro , es un orgullo teneros a los dos ben-amar 
> 
> Acomódate como en casa 
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola: 

 lo dicho por F.Lázaro acomódate como en casa   :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido JR!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Espero que te sientas aquí como en casa, o quizás mejor, ya que tu padre no podrá controlarte tanto  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool: ...

O sí  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola, soy nuevo y mi padre es Ben-Amar, que se llama Angel.
> Este año he visto el pantano de Iznajar 2 veces y estaba lleno.


Bienvenido al foro Ben-amar Junior,  :Smile:  creo que quiere decir las siglas Jr no? 
Espero que difrutes por aquí como difrutamos la mayoria y seguro que aportaras nuevas cosas al foro  :Wink:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, chicos. Gracias, por la parte que me toca y, por la calurosa acogida a mi peque. Os lo agradezco.
La cara que tenia viendo las respuestas era un poema :EEK!:  Alegria, asombro por las respuestas, mas ancho que largo :Stick Out Tongue: , que ya es decir.
Lujan, en este foro no tengo que controlarlo, está en buenas manos y como si yo estuviese a su lado.
Lo dicho, gracias.
Un abrazo a todos.
PD: Xuquer, lo de ben-amar-ito lo ha dejado hecho papilla :Big Grin:  en el buen sentido

----------


## jasg555

> Hola, soy nuevo y mi padre es Ben-Amar, que se llama Angel.
> Este año he visto el pantano de Iznajar 2 veces y estaba lleno.


 Bienvenido Junior.

Te voy a poner una frase del Visir del que tu padre toma su nick.

*Mi pupila rescata lo que está preso en la página:
lo blanco a lo blanco y lo negro a lo negro.*
Del célebre BEN AMMAR de Silves,
visir de Mutamid de Sevilla.
(m. 1086)

Creo que será el mismo Ben-Amar de la jugada de ajedrez...

----------


## ben-amar

> Bienvenido Junior.
> 
> Te voy a poner una frase del Visir del que tu padre toma su nick.
> 
> *Mi pupila rescata lo que está preso en la página:
> lo blanco a lo blanco y lo negro a lo negro.*
> Del célebre BEN AMMAR de Silves,
> visir de Mutamid de Sevilla.
> (m. 1086)
> ...


Gracias, jasg555, es bonito.
Algún dia os diré de donde decidí tomar el nick, es un homenaje a alguien muy querido por mí.
Ahora está durmiendo, creo :Cool: , mañana se tirará un buen rato leyendo todas las respuestas. (las primeras, que ya leyó, y las siguientes).

----------


## santy

Bienvenido al foro al nuevo miembro Ben amar Jr. como te lo pases la mitad de bien que algunos de nosotros, vas a disfrutar de lo lindo. 
ahora te toca convencer a tu padre para acudir (si podeís) a la KDD de la fuensanta el día 3 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

> PD: Xuquer, lo de ben-amar-ito lo ha dejado hecho papilla en el buen sentido



Le intenté poner un diminutiv-ito para que se sintiese mas en *casa*, si cabe  :Big Grin: 

Salu2 Ben Amar Jr  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Muchas gracias a todos, lo vais a flipar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un abrazo, mua-mua

----------

